# Planted Tanks



## DcMX555 (Jul 23, 2007)

Hey guys, I apologize if this is a topic that's already been started but I couldn't find anything on it. I've just started my first planted tank in my 55 gallon and I'm wondering what needs to be done to maintain it.

As of now all the plants are bright and green but I'm assuiming that will change. I've been hearing of substrate and other things that are neccessary to maintain these plants but what do I really actually need (soil, chemicals, etc)?? As of now the plants are just buried in the gravel. Here is a pic, I plan to add more plants tonight or tomorrow.. thanks for your help


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

i cant tell ya much but ill help ya alittle,, number 1 your rocks are to big for your plants to root in not sayin thay wont root but it well be tuffer number 2 how dirty is your soil? that help keep plants green but you well have to buy fertz some time as thay grow,,number 3 what ya got for light in that 55 g tank? 1 watt per gallon can keep plants growin good any more and you well run into alge problems sooner or later thay say to start off with thick planting that way the alge has nothin to bloom off and the plants well suck up all the good stuff


----------



## skubasteve! (Feb 14, 2007)

Cueball has some good points.

We do have a planted section here on Pfury. HERE IS THE LINK.

I recommend that you read this article written by DiPpY eGgS, its a great rundown of the things you need and what all the plant terms mean.
LINK!


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

ya if your new to plants DiPpY eGgS is the plant ninja he well help ya


----------



## DcMX555 (Jul 23, 2007)

thanks guys


----------



## skubasteve! (Feb 14, 2007)

No problem, feel free to ask away if you have any more questions, just make sure you provide as much information and detail about your setup as possible when asking questions. The more info you provide, the more we can try and help you out!


----------

